# America's Infomart? AIM?



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Anybody have any experience with this company? We received an email saying we have 9 orders in their system. Login and complete them.

The thing is we have never heard of these guys? I have no login and no price sheet etc.

We had a girl filling out packets back in December when things were slow and she may have signed up with these guys_. 

_If they are legit we welcome the business. If they are subbing safegaurd work we won't return their calls.:thumbsup:


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

This is the only AIM i know of

Florida *AIM Companies* We provide Property Management services including REO Maintenance and Foreclosure Cleanout Services. AIM Maintenance specializes in Make Ready Turn Services consisting of Trash Out, Painting, Punch Out Maintenance, Dry Wall Repair and other maintenance/vendor coordination. AIM is able to provide regularly scheduled inspection visits to each site also ensuring quality control of the REO asset. We realize it is important to work closely with the listing agent to provide the quality services expected. Currently AIM has crews in Florida, Tennessee, Alabama, Texas, North Carolina, Pennsylvania, and New Jersey. We are able to travel to wherever our services are needed. Please call. 809 Walkerbilt Rd, Ste 6, Naples, FL, 34110
Phone: (239) 449-4887
Website: www.aimcompanies.net


The website does not work


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Valley said:


> This is the only AIM i know of
> 
> Florida *AIM Companies* We provide Property Management services including REO Maintenance and Foreclosure Cleanout Services. AIM Maintenance specializes in Make Ready Turn Services consisting of Trash Out, Painting, Punch Out Maintenance, Dry Wall Repair and other maintenance/vendor coordination. AIM is able to provide regularly scheduled inspection visits to each site also ensuring quality control of the REO asset. We realize it is important to work closely with the listing agent to provide the quality services expected. Currently AIM has crews in Florida, Tennessee, Alabama, Texas, North Carolina, Pennsylvania, and New Jersey. We are able to travel to wherever our services are needed. Please call. 809 Walkerbilt Rd, Ste 6, Naples, FL, 34110
> Phone: (239) 449-4887
> Website: www.aimcompanies.net



Thanks man I have already done that, and rip off reports and BBB. I am looking for someone with real life experience. Pay sheets, client info, procedural nightmares, that sort of thing. Our local business is going great right now and we are honestly too busy to take on a new client. If they are a good client I could maybe put an existing client on hold or hire more crews. We never want to turn down good work when we may need this company come December.


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

They are out of texas. I've done 20 -30 jobs for them. Pay is decent. $35 CYD. Grass minimum $40 up to $120 for standard lots up to 45000sf. Pay great on hazards. $5 per gallon of paint. $10 for propane or gas can. Knoblocks/padlocks $40. Lockbox $20. They pay monthly. In by the 17th pay mailed on the following 15th. If you filled out their online info you picked a password at the time. Then when a job comes up in your area its yours. 
The 9 orders are just 1 initial secure with lots of preappproved jtems like pool covering and roof tarping.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Valley said:
> 
> 
> > This is the only AIM i know of
> ...



Ok, Sorry i couldnt help more


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

MNanny said:


> They are out of texas. I've done 20 -30 jobs for them. Pay is decent. $35 CYD. Grass minimum $40 up to $120 for standard lots up to 45000sf. Pay great on hazards. $5 per gallon of paint. $10 for propane or gas can. Knoblocks/padlocks $40. Lockbox $20. They pay monthly. In by the 17th pay mailed on the following 15th. If you filled out their online info you picked a password at the time. Then when a job comes up in your area its yours.
> The 9 orders are just 1 initial secure with lots of preappproved jtems like pool covering and roof tarping.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks that is very helpful. Sounds like VA work?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I was able to login it was just one job way way outside our territory. Oh well at least i know something about them now.


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

I don't think its VA. There aren't any requirements about medals and military uniforms like most VA. They are pretty secretive. They don't reveal the bank or where the property is in the cycle. And they never approve a bid for trashout until well after 6 months after initial. Except for aforementioned hazards. I don't think they are subs because some stuff pays too well. I just bid $750 to tarp a 19 x 35 roof and got it. It was at the top of their allowable but then, that's where I like to be.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

MNanny said:


> I don't think its VA. There aren't any requirements about medals and military uniforms like most VA. They are pretty secretive. They don't reveal the bank or where the property is in the cycle. And they never approve a bid for trashout until well after 6 months after initial. Except for aforementioned hazards. I don't think they are subs because some stuff pays too well. I just bid $750 to tarp a 19 x 35 roof and got it. It was at the top of their allowable but then, that's where I like to be.



Sounds decent. I may give them a call tomorrow just to touch base.

Thanks for info. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

*Run forrest run*

they used to have the wells fargo contract and it was sad. I had a initial secure and it went south really faast. The door had 6" off set door knob (standard is 2 3/8) so I drilled a new hole innthje door and installed a new lock and put a cover plate on. They called and said they wanted the plug reinstalled and to make the door look like new and that cover plates were not allowed. Needless to say I said PIZZOff and t hey had to come up with a better fix. They also kept calling with you did nt pad lock X and Y . The property was secure with existing hardware ???? and all the time tehy wanted it done same day that they were calling. non payment on the initial secure and just the wint which was a lowball price. I went to t he property for a realtor and their fix on the door was a brass plate that covered the inside and outside of the door !! Isnt that a cover plate ??


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Thanks man I have already done that, and rip off reports and BBB. I am looking for someone with real life experience. Pay sheets, client info, procedural nightmares, that sort of thing. Our local business is going great right now and we are honestly too busy to take on a new client. If they are a good client I could maybe put an existing client on hold or hire more crews. We never want to turn down good work when we may need this company come December.



Have done stuff for them in the past. Pay was fair in NE and abnormally quicker than most nationals. Only problem with them is they dropped their routine work when they wanted, so if you only have 30 or less (tuff to get decent pay for lawns in NE) it never coincides with your run so it would require separate trips which im sorry thats uncalled for. We did beat them back to our run, but same time they incorporated PCR photos and upclose of keys in locks etc. They were the first we ran into-anyway we shuffled them to the , well for lack of better terms ____________


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

This is the only company I have worked for that has actually dropped requirements. Last month their grass cuts dropped the PCR and interior photo requirements. Now you don't have to enter the buildings for grass cuts. And they still start at $50. Other companies do it this way as well, but to actually reduce the amount of work, well, that's different. Not that I'm a MFS CO cheerleader or anything...


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

https://www.aimyourway.com/
America’s Infomart – Providing Superior Property Maintenance Services

With over 20 years of experience in the industry, AIM is your field services solution. Other property maintenance companies cannot compete with our level of expertise, advanced technology, fast response times and willingness to tackle the toughest of projects. Because we are so confident in your satisfaction, we require no exclusivity contracts—even if you have multiple difficult locations to maintain.

Choose from a vast selection of property maintenance services in order to get the best fit for your needs. Whether you need home improvement inspections or property preservation services such as lock changes, winterization, HUD regulation compliance or more, AIM specializes in exceeding your expectations with property maintenance.

Unoccupied properties require preservation in order to sell, and the many property maintenance services that AIM provides ensure that your property remains in its best condition. AIM assists lenders who are liable for empty properties by performing delinquency interviews, home improvement inspections and customized inspections for other types of appraisals. If other property maintenance companies reject one of your projects, know that we will not only get the job done, but we will do it quickly—with expert results.

With the intuitive and secure notification software from AIM, property owners can receive instant updates on job statuses while being confident in the secure nature of their information. For evictions, inspections, appraisals, property maintenance and more, turn to the one company that quickly and effectively handles your business—America’s Infomart, Inc. Within the field services industry, AIM is respected and recognized for its business model, and lenders agree that our services and inspections deliver everything you need and more. When you next need property maintenance services, know that there is one company who offers everything you need at a competitive price, and let AIM show you how it is done.


Here they have Wells Fargo Pre Forclosure stuff....
Do mostly initial secures..remove hazards...maintenance...
For a bit they had the PCR **** but now they just do a lawn cut with a buttload of photos...exterior only nothing on the interior, except for the initial secure. 
they take 20%....never heard of payment issues...runs about 45 days...if you can make the numbers work....
Not sure if it will remain but they do want all to take and pass NAMFS education program.....at your expense....
Their volume definitely does not come anywhere close to be able to justify that demand....IHHO


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> they take 20%....never heard of payment issues...runs about 45 days...if you can make the numbers work....
> Not sure if it will remain but they do want all to take and pass NAMFS education program.....at your expense....
> Their volume definitely does not come anywhere close to be able to justify that demand....IHHO






When I was with them they had some payment issues.

My last check was some thing like 3 months.


I dumped them when they dropped my state's payouts by 40% or 50% with no warning. 
Didn't even have the common courtesy to respond to my concerns via email. 
The only way I knew they had gotten my final communication on going inactive was they pulled my recurring W/Os. 


And you are correct, their volume does not justify any additional expenses for training or certifications.

In my opinion they WERE a good company, with low volume, up until spring of '11.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. This is why I love this website. We can get real feedback instead of some PR fluff piece from their website.


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

They owe me 4k for jobs completed. They delayed and delayed until the properties were turned over. I didn't want to lien new homeowners for my work. 

I think they are a POS company and would advise against them.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> They owe me 4k for jobs completed. They delayed and delayed until the properties were turned over. I didn't want to lien new homeowners for my work.
> 
> I think they are a POS company and would advise against them.


File a complaint form so it is in the Istar system...foreclosurepedia.org/istar

click the blue button


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> File a complaint form so it is in the Istar system...foreclosurepedia.org/istar
> 
> click the blue button


Sorry but I think the quality of a complaint site is as good as the complainers. And if you judge from this site, the quality is piss poor. There are some legit people here who know what they are doing. You also have some ignorant jackasses who complain about any and everything. 

Ever see the HBO show Deadwood? Remember Steve the Drunk? I imagine there are a couple Steve the Drunk's here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0MKJNWZS6c


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> Sorry but I think the quality of a complaint site is as good as the complainers. And if you judge from this site, the quality is piss poor. There are some legit people here who know what they are doing. You also have some ignorant jackasses who complain about any and everything.
> 
> Ever see the HBO show Deadwood? Remember Steve the Drunk? I imagine there are a couple Steve the Drunk's here.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0MKJNWZS6c


Spot on! I have this thought everytime someone complains about Safegaurd, or some regional. In those situations it's not a question of IF its a question of WHEN. 

We just got MAJOELY hosed by AMS on pay. They suddenly require some pics they never required for the last 3 years. They are also unable to pay without these pics they never required before. 

The moral here is if you lay down with dogs you wake up with flees.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Spot on! I have this thought everytime someone complains about Safegaurd, or some regional. In those situations it's not a question of IF its a question of WHEN.
> 
> We just got MAJOELY hosed by AMS on pay. They suddenly require some pics they never required for the last 3 years. They are also unable to pay without these pics they never required before.
> 
> The moral here is if you lay down with dogs you wake up with flees.


Let me guess, this requirement was buried on some sheet somewhere in some memo two years ago and they just decided to start enforcing


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Yet another reminder of the immoral and unethical behavior this industry is rife with.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Let me guess, this requirement was buried on some sheet somewhere in some memo two years ago and they just decided to start enforcing


At this point they are "looking into" my dispute.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> At this point they are "looking into" my dispute.


Yeah the philosophy is usually to put every requirement imaginable on a service and then they can pick and choose what to enforce.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

AIM pricing competitive? anyone have their price list?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> AIM pricing competitive? anyone have their price list?


Their price list is slightly better than a regional. As a matter of fact I am beginning to suspect after only doing a few jobs for them that this is NFR work?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

In this area they do Wells fargo Pre-forclosures only

the 20% can hurt you if you're not careful


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Pay was ok with them. Never had any real headaches regarding invoices or photo baloney, just a trickle of volume most of the time.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> In this area they do Wells fargo Pre-forclosures only
> 
> the 20% can hurt you if you're not careful


That's what they have given us is Wells P&P. maybe they are direct?


----------



## jgreen (Apr 14, 2013)

*aim your way does not pay*

Don't do any work for them. They don't pay, and then they give you excuses saying you did not send them the invoice. 
Seriously stay away from them, you lose lots of money. Check out better business bureau.
If you have been screwed by them report it to bbb and take them to court. 

Good luck


----------



## matt (Jan 29, 2013)

Another company that will try and rape you any chance they can. We just quit AIM and thank the lord we did. They are never satisfied with any of the work you do and they expect everything to be completed the day you call them. That would be fine except with quick service comes low and slow pay. Another scum bag company. Stay away newbies or you will be in the poor house quick.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I knew they were going here when they first started abusing contractors. 

They used to be good.


----------



## GreenwayLady (Feb 18, 2014)

*AIM Your Way / Americas Infomart*

This is one of the companies we do Preservation work for. 

They are legit. In 5-6 years, we have never had any problems with them. There is never any issues getting paid. Their check comes on the 20th of every month like clockwork...


----------

